# 'Galactica' Prequel 'Caprica' on Tap at Sci Fi



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Zap2It is reporting that SciFi channel is working on a prequel to Battlestar Galactica. To be named 'Caprica', the new series is set 50 years before the Cylon attacks, and will focus on two families, the Adamas and the Graystones. I didn't see any dates listed, but this sounds pretty cool!

The article also lists other upcoming projects for SciFi.


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

You're fast. I just read this on Futon Critic as well. If it has anywhere near the same level of intrigue and action and suspense as the current series, I am in.


----------



## darthrsg (Jul 25, 2005)

50 years before the most current attack or the original war?
I smell Galactica Atlantis.
Too much of a good thing...


----------



## SoupMan (Mar 1, 2001)

I can't see me getting into this without the Cyclon menace.


----------



## Kevdog (Apr 18, 2001)

Except, well, I just re-watched the pilot last night. The opening sequence says the Cylons haven't been heard from in 40 years. So it will be *during* the previous Cylon war?


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

From the article:


> "Caprica" will be set more than 50 years prior to the events of "Battlestar Galactica" and focus on the lives of two families -- the Adamas (ancestors of future Galactica commander William) and the Graystones. Humankind's Twelve Colonies are at peace and on the verge of a technological breakthrough: the first Cylon.


Sounds like we're going to see some of the "original" toasters.

I may have this wrong, but didn't the miniseries re-introducing BSG say that Cylons had not been seen for over 50 years? This article makes it sounds like Cylons haven't even been around 50 years yet ...

_ETA: Dang! Kevdog just beat my post by a nano-second. I guess I'm not so fast after all! And it was 40 years, not 50!_


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

It's important to recognize that unlike evey other network on Earth, who release their production schedule, Sci-Fi releases their developement schedule. The vast majority of things listed in these annual press releases will never see the light of day.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

It says that the series will focus on two families---the Adamas and the Graystones.
Have we met a Graystone?


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It's important to recognize that unlike evey other network on Earth, who release their production schedule, Sci-Fi releases their developement schedule. The vast majority of things listed in these annual press releases will never see the light of day.


I don't see what possible benefit there would be in doing that. This was labelled as Sci Fi's version of the upfronts, targeted at ad buyers who are deciding who to buy commercial time with.

I also find it impossible to believe that a prequel to a show as big as BSG would be announced and then scrapped.

Some of the announcements are also for mini series, which are easy enough to produce with no huge commitment beyond 4-6 hours of programming.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Amnesia said:


> It says that the series will focus on two families---the Adamas and the Graystones.
> Have we met a Graystone?


I don't recall that family name, but you can probably guess who the good guys and bad guys will be... That is, if the show even makes it to production. Rob's right - SciFi does announce a lot of things that fall by the wayside. Hopefully Caprica will garner enough interest and get a green light.


----------



## Rombaldi (Aug 17, 2002)

SoupMan said:


> I can't see me getting into this without the Cyclon menace.


You wish is granted (from The Futon Critic)

'CAPRICA'

From executive producers Ronald D. Moore and David Eick ('Battlestar Galactica'), writer Remi Aubuchon ('24') and NBC Universal Television Studio, this new series is set over a half a century before the events that play out in 'Battlestar Galactica.' The people of the Twelve Colonies are at peace and living in a society not unlike our own, but where high-technology has changed the lives of virtually everyone for the better. *But a startling breakthrough in robotics is about to occur, one that will bring to life the age-old dream of marrying artificial intelligence with a mechanical body to create the first living robot - a Cylon. *Following the lives of two families, the Graystones and the Adamas (the family of William Adama, who will one day become the commander of the 'Battlestar Galactica') 'Caprica' weaves corporate intrigue, techno-action and sexual politics into television's first science fiction family saga.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Rombaldi said:


> 'Caprica' weaves corporate intrigue, techno-action and sexual politics into television's first science fiction family saga.


Uh-oh... Sounds like a sci-fi version of "Dallas" or "Dynasty"! Has there ever been an attempt, whether successful or not, at sci-fi soap opera? (Before you say "Dark Shadows", I would label that "fantasy", not "sci-fi". YMMV)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

jschuur said:


> I don't see what possible benefit there would be in doing that.


I don't either--and yet they do it, year after year.

Going by past history, maybe 25% of what they announce as being in development (and that's exactly what they say) will ever make it to air.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Going by past history, maybe 25-50% of what they announce as being in development (and that's exactly what they say) will ever make it to air.


Why, oh why must they hurt me like this?

All of the scripted shows they're talking about sound great.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Rombaldi said:


> You wish is granted (from The Futon Critic)
> 
> 'CAPRICA'
> 
> From executive producers Ronald D. Moore and David Eick ('Battlestar Galactica'), writer Remi Aubuchon ('24') and NBC Universal Television Studio, this new series is set over a half a century before the events that play out in 'Battlestar Galactica.'


24! 
Me, I want to see the Cylon version of Chloe. Maybe we'll finally understand what 'checking the binaries' really means. If the humans 'set up a perimiter' we'll KNOW they're screwed.


----------



## jerobi (Sep 28, 2000)

jschuur said:


> Why, oh why must they hurt me like this?
> 
> All of the scripted shows they're talking about sound great.


Agreed. It's not often that so many show announcements look interesting like that. It was a strong list.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Amnesia said:


> It says that the series will focus on two families---the Adamas and the Graystones.
> Have we met a Graystone?


Probably end up being chief scientist or engineer 
on the Cylon project. Either end up changing their name to hide their shame, or siding with their creation and getting wiped out in the first cylon war.

(All just guesses, of course)


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I don't either--and yet they do it, year after year.
> 
> Going by past history, maybe 25% of what they announce as being in development (and that's exactly what they say) will ever make it to air.


Yah, but that's like saying that 25% of what CBS announces as being in development will ever make it to air, and then using that same 25% chance for another CSI show just announced.

It seems to me that Caprica has about a 100% chance of making it to air.

-smak-


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

drew2k said:


> ...the new series is set 50 years before the Cylon attacks...


So we assume that this means this series would be set 50 years prior to the mini-series, and that at the beginning of the mini-series we hadn't seen the Cylons for 40 years.

Given this quote:



> But a startling breakthrough in robotics is about to occur, one that will bring to life the age-old dream of marrying artificial intelligence with a mechanical body to create the first living robot - a Cylon.


Then it appears that it only took 10 years from the time the first Cylon was created until the time that they fled after their defeat in the original war? That just doesn't seem long enough.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

smak said:


> Yah, but that's like saying that 25% of what CBS announces as being in development will ever make it to air, and then using that same 25% chance for another CSI show just announced.


CBS doesn't announce their development slate. They only announce shows that have been picked up.

Sci-Fi did NOT announce that there was going to be a Caprica show. They announced, in effect, that they've come up with the idea, and that they're thinking about it. It's the equivalent not of CBS announcing a new CSI show, but rather of Paramount muttering about a Starfleet Academy show (which has happened several times, yet the show has never gotten made).

Maybe Caprica will happen, maybe it won't. I remember the first time they did this, several years ago; in their development slate for that year were two series, Anonymous Rex and Riverworld. Neither appeared for ages, and when they did, they were pilots that they ran as Sci-Fi Original movies.

Again, I have no clue why Sci-Fi does this. It seems to me that it would only frustrate people who pay attention. Perhaps they're trying to gage interest, like some of the sleazier book publishers who announce books, then only publish them if they get enough advance orders.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

A show about the Adamas and the _Greystokes_ would be more interesting to me. (But not the _Greystoke_ abomination that ran, oh so briefly, on the WB.)


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

More BSG is not a bad thing! Bring it on, Sci-Fi!


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

If Ron Moore is attached, it will probably be good.


----------



## Jericho Dog (Feb 10, 2006)

philw1776 said:


> 24!
> Me, I want to see the Cylon version of Chloe. Maybe we'll finally understand what 'checking the binaries' really means. If the humans 'set up a perimiter' we'll KNOW they're screwed.


That's exactly what happened to Caprica.
They set up one, big, hard perimiter.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

appleye1 said:


> So we assume that this means this series would be set 50 years prior to the mini-series, and that at the beginning of the mini-series we hadn't seen the Cylons for 40 years.
> 
> Given this quote:
> 
> Then it appears that it only took 10 years from the time the first Cylon was created until the time that they fled after their defeat in the original war? That just doesn't seem long enough.


That's exactly what I was going to say. It seems that 10 years from first prototype to the Cylons being plentiful and powerful enough to defeat the humans in an all-out war is pretty far fetched. Wouldn't be that hard for them to just tweak the timeline a little to make it more believable.


----------



## dtivouser (Feb 10, 2004)

Amnesia said:


> Have we met a Graystone?


Yes, we have. I can't wait to see Tarzan living in the Caprica jungles using lions and gorillas to fight the frakin Cylon centurians!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

dtivouser said:


> Yes, we have. I can't wait to see Tarzan living in the Caprica jungles using lions and gorillas to fight the frakin Cylon centurians!


k != n


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

7thton said:


> If Ron Moore is attached, it will probably be good.


I'm somewhat dubious. Listening to the BSG podcasts, it's obvious that the writing team is making up much of the overall plotline as they go one. I'm a little afraid that going back and doing a second series 50 years before will result in Caprica's canon conflicting with BSG's canon, until, like Enterprise, they come up with some hokey explanation for the discontinuities.


----------



## ironchef (Dec 27, 2002)

philw1776 said:


> 24!
> Me, I want to see the Cylon version of Chloe. Maybe we'll finally understand what 'checking the binaries' really means. If the humans 'set up a perimiter' we'll KNOW they're screwed.


Only if they don't properly interface the protocols on the subnet.....


----------



## jimborst (Aug 30, 2001)

I don't get why everyone here seems to think this is a good idea. Go read any Enterprise/Star Trek thread about prequels. There is almost no way that they will keep the continuity, and with the fact that we know the outcome. Look at how many times Enterprise screwed up what was already known as fact.


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

jimborst said:


> I don't get why everyone here seems to think this is a good idea. Go read any Enterprise/Star Trek thread about prequels. There is almost no way that they will keep the continuity, and with the fact that we know the outcome. Look at how many times Enterprise screwed up what was already known as fact.


I'm not hung up on continuity. As long as it is not a enormous error, I don't much care. Who can keep track of that stuff anyhow?


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

There really is no continuity to speak of. All we know about the past is that 2000 years ago humans left Kobol and settled in the colonies. 
The colonies didn't always get along with each other.
Cylons were created and eventually rebelled and had a war with the humans.
Truce and they left.
They came back at the start of the BSG series.

That's pretty much it really. Not a whole lot of things to conflict with.


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

devdogaz said:


> It seems that 10 years from first prototype to the Cylons being plentiful and powerful enough to defeat the humans in an all-out war is pretty far fetched.


Not that far fetched. Look how far computer technology has come just in the last 10 years in real life. Now start with a society that is already light years ahead of us. Add in mass production the likes we haven't seen and you've got millions of sentient cylons pretty quick. Probably more like 5 years.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

speaking of continuity  

I never got the impression that Adama is from important lineage...I got the feeling that he was a self-made man...wasn't he a washout before the war (in the flashbacks to how he and Ty met)? 

Another worry is the producer being involved with TWO shows...one or the other will suffer... 

but I'm all for Caprica!


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Graymalkin said:


> A show about the Adamas and the _Greystokes_ would be more interesting to me.


Or, dare I say it, how about a show about the Adamas and the Graymalkins?


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

I hope it is more action, less weird head love games. Kill! Kill!


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

I guess I was the only one who thinks the quote from FutonCritic, emphasizing families, politics and intrigue, makes the new Caprica series sound like a sci-fi soap opera . I hope the series will be much more than that ... 

Galactica has the hook of the human race fighting for their survival. What's the hook for Caprica?


----------



## darthrsg (Jul 25, 2005)

drew2k said:


> I guess I was the only one who thinks the quote from FutonCritic, emphasizing families, politics and intrigue, makes the new Caprica series sound like a sci-fi soap opera . I hope the series will be much more than that ...
> 
> Galactica has the hook of the human race fighting for their survival. What's the hook for Caprica?


the hook is real human sex, none of that nasty cylon stuff


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

darthrsg said:


> the hook is real human sex, none of that nasty cylon stuff


What do you have against that nasty Cylon stuff?

Just askin'...


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

bonscott87 said:


> Not that far fetched. Look how far computer technology has come just in the last 10 years in real life. Now start with a society that is already light years ahead of us. Add in mass production the likes we haven't seen and you've got millions of sentient cylons pretty quick. Probably more like 5 years.


Ahead of us? Then why the 1970s style phones? The 80s style TV screens?
And these bozos know less about computer security than any computer guy.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

philw1776 said:


> Ahead of us? Then why the 1970s style phones? The 80s style TV screens?
> And these bozos know less about computer security than any computer guy.


Ummm ... because they like that Retro look?

I would have to say that a society that is capable of building *cybernetic beings* and has *Faster Than Light drives* on their *interstellar spacecraft* is probably a bit ahead of "us". (Unless of course you are on the inside of some secret government or corporate project and you're hiding some Cylons and FTL technology?)


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

philw1776 said:


> Ahead of us? Then why the 1970s style phones? The 80s style TV screens?
> And these bozos know less about computer security than any computer guy.


Not to mention the fact that they can't figure out how to make the corners of their paper square.


----------



## darthrsg (Jul 25, 2005)

bonscott87 said:


> Not that far fetched. Look how far computer technology has come just in the last 10 years in real life. Now start with a society that is already light years ahead of us. Add in mass production the likes we haven't seen and you've got millions of sentient cylons pretty quick. Probably more like 5 years.


tech has not advanced that much in ten years. our tech has been stifled since the last bit of curing medicine did. look up the last cures for diseases those dates are for the last advancements tech. these days(70's-present) it all is basically the same thing. a phone is a phone. a tv is a tv. a car is a car.


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

darthrsg said:


> tech has not advanced that much in ten years. our tech has been stifled since the last bit of curing medicine did. look up the last cures for diseases those dates are for the last advancements tech. these days(70's-present) it all is basically the same thing. a phone is a phone. a tv is a tv. a car is a car.


Hmmmm...guess you don't consider the advancement from the 8088 to current computers much of an advancement. Or computers that took up whole rooms to one the size of a deck of cards that is 1000 times more powerful. Oh ok, so it's been 25 years. 

Still, in 10 years we have gone from a standard PC as a 486-25 *m*hz with 2-4 megs of ram and perhaps a 100 meg hard drive if you were rich to today's world of 4 ghz machines with 2 gigs of RAM and 600 gig hard drives. I'd call that a pretty amazing advancement, one they never though possible 10 years ago.

I'll just add that 10 years ago not many people had cell phones. Pagers were all the rage though. Now everyone and their 10 year old has a cell phone. May not seem like a lot but it's a big change.

Heck, 10 years ago the web and the Internet we all think of barely existed. Now look at the web and the Internet. Our entire society has changed to the "information age".

Anyway, back to our regularly schedule thread.


----------



## darthrsg (Jul 25, 2005)

if computer advancements are all you got...
bring a pentium 4 and your cell phone to a knife fight.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Greg Estabrook has yet another hilarious put down of Battlestar stupidity in this last Tuesday's TMQ column on ESPN.


----------



## nedthelab (Oct 4, 2002)

Has there been a prequel series that really worked - Enterprise!!!... Dont get me wrong I think BSG is about the best thing going on TV but going back to the pre world when we know what ultimatley happens (ala lousy Starwars 1,2,3 ---or 4,5,6) My 7 ear old is still confused.

Anyway, they have a money maker now they want to capitalize on it, hopefully not at the riskof oosing the quality of the current show.

Leave well enough alone and keep producing new BSG or even // series that have shipps that go off in different directions to meet up later - at least you have the factor of the unknown....


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

philw1776 said:


> Greg Estabrook has yet another hilarious put down of Battlestar stupidity in this last Tuesday's TMQ column on ESPN.


Link?


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

darthrsg said:


> if computer advancements are all you got...
> bring a pentium 4 and your cell phone to a knife fight.


I guess you just don't get it...  But that's ok.


----------



## gschrock (Dec 28, 2001)

BTW, if you look at the scifi.com newswire pages (Assuming it hasn't flowed off by now), they made a point of putting the caprica idea in a separate posting from the rest of their development ideas. My personal guess is if they can get someone to put together a good storyline as an idea, it'll probably happen. I'd hope at the very least that they'd not show it during the same time of year as the current BSG series, but that might be asking too much.


----------



## darthrsg (Jul 25, 2005)

bonscott87 said:


> I guess you just don't get it...  But that's ok.


Oh, I get "it" alright. computers existed before electronics. You don't even use your computer to compute, do ya? your "computer" is a gaming/internet appliance. sure, I'll concede types of tech have advanced, but a better word is refined. You could argue we haven't needed gas since the 60's or earlier. The same for ore mining, no advancements there, just bigger bites of dirt. I do get what you say and do not mean to flame you, but the tech of "humans" hasn't advanced beyond souped up phones and interconnected computers. Communications tech seems to be the most advanced on the planet, but what do you do with it? No physics bending miracles on the message boards eh? 2 brands of crap are still crap. We are overdue for major advancements in ALL fields. We have access to all kinds of information and choose to do nothing with it. I guess someone else will do the work.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

If '3' is only half as hot as '6', I'll be bummed. 

Will there be a Dr. Noonian Baltar?


----------



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

nedthelab said:


> Has there been a prequel series that really worked - Enterprise!!!... Dont get me wrong I think BSG is about the best thing going on TV but going back to the pre world when we know what ultimatley happens (ala lousy Starwars 1,2,3 ---or 4,5,6) My 7 ear old is still confused.


Well Enterprise would have worked if another ST writer had anything to do with it.

Namely Ronald D. Moore.


----------



## EchoBravo (Apr 20, 2002)

As a BSG fan, I don't think a prequel is a good idea. It takes me out of the moment for the "present" (BSG) to have the past there at the same time, running concurrently.

Yeah, that last sentence doesn't make much sense to me either.



> *Has there ever been an attempt, whether successful or not, at sci-fi soap opera? *


The character development on Deep Space Nine was soap opera-ish, with multi-episode threads on things like: Sisko & Cassidy Yates, Odo & Kira, family drama with the O'Briens. You also had great multi-episode arcs involving Elim Garak and Ziyal, with drama between Ziyal's father (Gul Dukat) and Kira. Most of that was not directly related to series A-stories and while it annoyed and distracted many, it added to the rich depth of the series and my enjoyment of it.

If they make Caprica, I'll be watching, but with a skeptical eye. I hope they don't spread themselves too thin and mess up a good thing (BSG).


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Update: NY Post reports that scripts for the prequel have been delivered to Sci-Fi.

New thread on the recent developments: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4535181


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Back to the concept with the two families... Adama's father is a lawyer, and the other family is involved in the creation of the Cylons. It's been asked if we know a Greystone on BSG. It would be interesting if that was Baltar's mother's maiden name. Not only would he be responsible for the initial attack on Caprica and the occupation of New Caprica, his family would have been responsible for the creation of the Cylon's in the first place. Just a thought.


----------

